# High Level LED Brakelight bulb replacement..



## peejay (May 10, 2005)

I have a Hella 7 LED high level strip brakelight on my van. One of the bulbs has failed. With a bit of messing about you can get the individual bulbs out of the holder. They are tiny things and are 12v 2.3w 1.5cp and approx 20mm long.

I spoke to an LED supplier and they advise against replacing individual bulbs on these units, apparently there have been problems with other bulbs blowing after a single replacement (?).

Brownhills advise the same and are coming back to me with a price for a compete unit, i have an inkling it will be a silly price.

Am I being spun a yarn? Has anyone succesfully replaced an LED bulb on one of these before or do I have to cough up for complete unit?

Pete


----------



## Biznoz (Nov 6, 2005)

*Third brake light*

Hi Pete,

Had the same problem with my Burstner, I thought it would be simple enough to change the dodgy bulbs but no in this throw away society the whole strip has to be replaced.

I bought mine today for £49 plus fitting from Southdown Motorcaravans in Portsmouth.

Good Luck
Phil


----------



## camper69 (Aug 30, 2007)

Oh dear all but two have gone on mine. Thought it was going to be a cheap fix 8O 

Derek


----------



## peedee (May 10, 2005)

Mine failed about 3 MOTs ago. I was advised for the MOT if it is connected it must work but if you disconnect it that is ok. I told the garage to disconnect it and it has passed all its MOTs since.

The main reason I have not bothered replacing it is because I have never seen the equivalent replacement.

peedee


----------



## camper69 (Aug 30, 2007)

peedee said:


> Mine failed about 3 MOTs ago. I was advised for the MOT if it is connected it must work but if you disconnect it that is ok. I told the garage to disconnect it and it has passed all its MOTs since.
> 
> The main reason I have not bothered replacing it is because I have never seen the equivalent replacement.
> 
> peedee


Mine has just passed the MOT with only 2 out of 15 leds working. 

Derek


----------



## peejay (May 10, 2005)

Well, true to their word, Brownhills got back to me..

Complete unit £106.72 8O 

Didn't ask if that included VAT or not.

Pete


----------



## peedee (May 10, 2005)

Wow  mine will stay disconnected.

peedee


----------



## dikyenfo (Feb 16, 2008)

Drill out the old leds and refit new ones allowing for a resistor for each one in accordance with the rating of the super bright leds[Maplin] add to the existing wiring loom and away you go.
If Ohm's law is above you then get some one in Maplins to do it for you. This is a pennies repair for Gods sake dont spend 100 quid or bring it to me[for 90 quid schooling costs] or contact radio or electronics night school in your area.


----------



## peejay (May 10, 2005)

Well, I was wrong, I thought they were LED's but they are in fact little capless bulbs that are sometimes used in dashboard switches.
Thanks to tude for the pm with the info.

A friend already had some so all its cost me is a pint for a spare one.
If yours go then they are 12v 2.3w capless bulbs, similar to theses...










Cost about £3 - £4 for 2 and available from most good auto electricians.

Thats a bit better than £106.72p :wink:

Pete


----------



## camper69 (Aug 30, 2007)

Just had a look at my centre brake light and it is LED. Its about 35cm long and has 35 LEDs 

Please see attched Pics for codes. 

Does any one Know where I could get a replacement?


----------



## camper69 (Aug 30, 2007)

Thought I would point out I have now washed the van !! 

Derek


----------



## Skusy (Apr 22, 2009)

Had the same problem this week only half the bulbs were working, when i took it apart it was rusted ans manky - could not find the exact replacement but found a complete unit from oleary,s at the Shepton show yesterday for £24 unfortunately it was grey so i sprayed it white and fitted it today. all good again


----------

